# One of my rescue oscars had a seizure ???



## cichlidgirl1 (Sep 17, 2007)

I watched my 12 inch red oscar have some sort of a seizure tonight. I heard a couple bangs in the tank and looked over and it was barrel rolling around the tank, unable to stay upright in the water. I placed my hand on it for support and noticed that one eyeball was facing up and the other side was so far down it looked like the fishes eyeball had rolled up into its head. After holding it steady for a few minutes it was not improving at all, I took my finger and manually rolled the eyeball back into place. I then let the fish go. ITs body was curled up to one side and it had no control of its body but was not floating anymore, just appeared paralysed half on itside on the bottom of the tank. About 2 minutes later it "woke up" or got up and swam over to its buddy. I notice now its swimming around and eyes look normal again but it appears weakened and unsteady (I guess that would be normal after such a shock to its body). I just wanted to report this and ask if anyone else has ever seen or heard of this. THis fish is recovering from a mild to moderate case of HITH and its pits have all disappeared except one and that is closing. Other fish in tank are fine.


----------



## Izzydawg (Jan 4, 2008)

I have also had this happen. I lost 2 beautiful tiger oscars to this. 
I tested the water...and everything was fine, so I went out and bought another test kit just in case...same thing. 
When mine had a "seisure" it's fins would also shiver while the fish was upside down and yes the eyes were messed up too. 
This was so much like what you are describing...the thunk, the eyes, the upsidedown...then everything went back to normal for a while like it never even happened.
When this happened, my oscars only lasted for 1 and a half days before they passed. All of the others in the tank were fine, and to this day, I have absolutely no idea what caused this to happen.
I would also be interested to find out what this was, as I am clueless. 
:-?


----------



## Izzydawg (Jan 4, 2008)

Just wondering how it went...did your oscar make it?


----------



## BurgerKing (Jul 1, 2008)

I've had a couple of community fish do this; a large rainbowfish and a pair of tetras all at different times, they all died even though i seperated them. Don't know if its the same but the symptoms sound similar.

I'm with Izzydawg, how'd it all go?


----------



## Zack2112 (Jul 11, 2008)

I had this happen to a clown knife i had, while i was feeding and had the top open it kinda went crazy like this it dug its head into the gravel swam all over the tank and jumped out and hit me in the face. i got it back in the water asap but it didnt make it. obviously your story is different than mine, but i too am curious what causes these seizures or freak outs. Ill be watching this thread. Hope all is well with your oscar.


----------



## les82 (Nov 2, 2006)

I too had an oscar that did this, was a few years ago though. My mate now has the oscar and it's still alive. would like too know what caused it though, as I just bought a baby O yesterday


----------



## goldoccie21 (Jun 15, 2008)

Don't know anything about oscars but you think it could be an electrical charge from something? Or maybe a stroke feeding goldfish which cause liver damage from the fat could cause artery blockage like in humans and cholestorol? Just my 2c's


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

i had something similar happen to a 26" fire eel i once owned, it did it once, and ever since then, which was about a year, he would lay in the corner, on his stomach, and seizure every once and a while, but the having no control over its body thing and all sound so familiar. he could swim, but not the way it used to, however, i did not notice the eyes going in weird directions, but his eyes were small and the same color all the way through, so it would have taken a serious look in order for me to notice.

he was not fed feeders, and wouldnt eat live fish, so if it was the same thing that is not what caused it.


----------

